# Colonoscopy results



## andreea33 (Feb 25, 2015)

After not being able for over a year to go no #2 without an enema, I've had a colonoscopy today. Yesterday, I took the laxative solution to flush out everything - it didn't work (that's right - after 4 liters of laxative, still no BM), so I've had five enemas in the evening before the procedure. To my surprise, the colonoscopy has shown no signs of bowel problems (although I've been having issues with IBS D/C and then C only for over 10 years).

How is it possible? I'm unable to perform a normal biological function and I'm in terrible pain almost daily, yet my colonoscopy looks perfect. I can't even leave the house after eating because I don't know how my body will react. I honestly don't know what else to do....This problem is ruining my life.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My colonoscopy was also normal. It is normal for many of us on this board.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Andreea--so sorry for all your problems. i remember some of your earlier posts. struggling with chronic constipation is miserable, isn't it.

a colonoscopy helps the doctor find ulcers, colon polyps, tumors, and areas of inflammation or bleeding. it is not a test that can evaluate colon transit time or determine how your colon functions.

i, too, had lot of problems getting rid of my last colonoscopy prep. they had to suction me out there at the clinic before i could have the colonoscopy.

if you don't already have one, find a good gastroenterologist and ask him/her for a sitz marker study (colonic transit test). this test will diagnose if you have slow colonic transit or colonic inertia. it can also show if you have outlet problems, such as pelvic floor dysfunction. the results of the sitz marker test will also show if further testing is needed .


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i know you're in Romania so i just wanted to add--the sitz marker test may have a different name in your country--don't know. in the UK it is called a shapes test. tell your doc you want a test that evaluates colonic motility or better yet, look up "sitz marker test" online and print out a description of it and take it to the doc.


----------



## andreea33 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok, thank you. I will try to find out if this test is available in my country. Last week I went to a gastroenterologist (a new one - again!!!!) and she told me to take a laxative, Gas-X, and have a colonoscopy done. As if I haven't already tried every laxative and OTC pill out there....Anyway... I'm glad because the colonoscopy looks fine, but at the same time I'm frustrated and confused because I still have no answer to my problem. I will search for information about the sitz marker test....


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck--i hope it's available in romania. i would think they would at least have some type of test--and there are others, not just the sitz--to determine what your colonic transit time is.

i'm not a doctor of course but it does sound like your colonic transit is slow. the sitz marker is handy because the placement of the markers in the colon will indicate if there is a problem in just a certain area of your colon--such as an outlet problem, with most of the markers in the rectum or sigmoid colon-- or if the entire colon is slow. it will also show if any markers are still in your small intestine which would mean you have slow transit in there as well.

and like i said, there are other tests to evaluate total gastrointestinal transit time.

yes, it is very frustrating, not to be able to get answers...


----------



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

Unfortunately having a normal colonoscopy is very typical for IBS. I think that IBS is a diagnosis of exclusion. They can't find anything wrong with you but you have all sorts of awful symptoms so they just call it IBS. I'm sorry - mine are always normal too. Although the last one they found that I have Barrett's - so I guess that is just a bonus disease lol!!

Good luck to you - hopefully you can find relief.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Andreea33, the colonoscopy prep doesn't work for me either. I take the four liters, have the terrible bloating and nausea, but nothing comes out of me. I end up getting multiple enemas in the hospital anyway. That is how it is for many of us with severe colonic inertia. It is not unusual for patients with colonic inertia to have normal colonoscopies. Annie is giving you some good advice. Try to find a doctor who will do a transit time study (also known as a Sitzmark test). That may well help get you a diagnosis and a treatment plan. It can't be healthy (or pleasant) to rely on daily enemas to have a BM.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

jaumeb said:


> My colonoscopy was also normal. It is normal for many of us on this board.


Mine too.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

andreea33 said:


> After not being able for over a year to go no #2 without an enema, I've had a colonoscopy today. Yesterday, I took the laxative solution to flush out everything - it didn't work (that's right - after 4 liters of laxative, still no BM), so I've had five enemas in the evening before the procedure. To my surprise, the colonoscopy has shown no signs of bowel problems (although I've been having issues with IBS D/C and then C only for over 10 years).
> 
> How is it possible? I'm unable to perform a normal biological function and I'm in terrible pain almost daily, yet my colonoscopy looks perfect. I can't even leave the house after eating because I don't know how my body will react. I honestly don't know what else to do....This problem is ruining my life.


P.S. Try this, I think you'll like it:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## smm001 (Mar 1, 2015)

I didn't have trouble going with the colonoscopy protocol, but my IBS-d/c was relatively new. Started in Jan 2014 , colonoscopy in June 2014.

I do have a question, did you BMs get temporarily better after colonoscopy? Mine did for 4-5 days and then reverted back to IBS-C.

My thoughts on this... protocol cleared out the methane gas which is known to halt colonic transit time.

Other things to look into... Get a spinal X-rays take to a good chiropractor... see if you have any L4/L5 issues which can slow digestion ..... Does your upper spine still have a cervical curve ( neck issues can cut part of the vagus nerve signal) , get checked for hiatal hernia ( stomach and small intestine swelling location can pinch the colon ) .... read about Datis Kharrazian's theories on brain signal to gut ( gurgling, huperzine a, loud singing.).... improve your posture....

Datis Kharrazian


----------

